# Una coppia



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Sono stata "costretta" (con poco sforzo ) ad orecchiare una conversazione in uno dei miei viaggi... una coppia ridanciana e chiacchierona...
Parlavano inglese, quindi traduco liberamente

lui: odio fare i bagagli...
lei: bè, non è bello, ma non è poi così difficile
lui: no, io lo detesto proprio...
lei (_occhi al cielo con quell'aria di affettuosa rassegnazione che hanno le compagne di lungo corso_): ma è perchè tu ci metti un sacco di impegno... devi decidere tutto prima, piegare, controllare, sistemare... io ci metto molto meno!
lui: eccerto, tu apri la valigia, prendi una manciata di cose dall'armadio e ce la lanci dentro; facile così, solo che poi non trovi le cose
lei (_sempre con stile donna in gamba che guarda con tenerezza alle piccole testardaggini del marito_): ti risparmia un sacco di problemi prima però, e ti rende più semplice la vita!
lui (_sopracciglio alzato e mezzo ghigno sulle labbra_): e chi è che poi deve prestarti i suoi calzini?
lei si immobilizza, corruga la bella fronte in un ricordo e poi... scoppia a ridere!
lei: hahahahaha!!! E' vero! hahahahahahah!!!

E continua a ridere, ma a ridere, quasi da cadere dalla panca, con lui che se la cova con gli occhi e ridacchia

lei (_tra singulti di risa_): scusa... hahahaha... stavo immaginando che partiamo in vacanza...hahahah io con una valigetta mignon, mentre tu ti trascini dietro un baule pesantissimo, e io che ti critico perchè non riesci a prepararti un baule più leggero... e invece è che hai portato tutta la mia roba... hahahaha!!
lui (_sbuffando ma con gli occhi che gli ridevano_) in quel caso meglio che non mi prendi troppo in giro....


....


lei: NON E' VERO che se non mangio divento pericolosa
lui: va bene amore non è vero
lei: ma NON E' VERO!
lui: certo amore, non è vero
lei:.....
lei:....
lei: io non tengo così tanto al cibo
lui: certo che no dolcezza
lei:....
lei:...
lei: amore, ho una idea grandiosa... prima di partire domani pomeriggio, passiamo in quel posticino che ti dicevo.. quello vicino al lago... e prima di partire [la tipa ha abbassato la voce, quindi non posso tradurre, ma si capiva il programma proposto n.d.t]
lui (_con un sorriso candido che gli apriva la faccia in due_): è una bellissima idea amore. Facciamolo. Solo che così non arriviamo in tempo per la cena in albergo.
lei:...
lei:...
lei:... ti odio. Ok, andiamo direttamente in albergo.

E sono scoppiati ancora a ridere.


----------



## Anais (26 Giugno 2013)

Che bella la tua descrizione. E che belli loro...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Anais;bt8715 ha detto:
			
		

> Che bella la tua descrizione. E che belli loro...


Ciccia.
ora di certo non ti ci vedi.
ma ti ci vedo io.

Non sarai sempre così, e non sarai sempre sola.
E sarai felice di innamorarti di nuovo.

ora non lo credi, lo so. Ma fidati


----------



## Anais (27 Giugno 2013)

Grazie. Sei molto dolce :smile:
Un bacio


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2013)

Wuau! finalmente leggo qualcosa di piacevole. Grazie nau!


----------

